# 2009 Craftsman 26'in 247.88691



## Vince Brown (Mar 28, 2020)

The machine began to hunt and run rough (popping) at the beginning of the season and would run well with partial choke. I thought I would take down the carb to clean it and clear this hunting issue. Machine continues to hunt with the following actions taken:

[*]clean carb, 
[*]clean full tank, 
[*]clean fuel line
[*]new spark plug
[*]replacing the carb (twice) with ebay purchases
[*]Opening the low idle jet
[*]Opening the main jet

I am at my wits end and was going to look at the governor as a possible cause of the surging. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

How much is a replacement carb ? I suspect you may need to either reclean your carb, or replace it.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Take off the gas cap and see if it will run.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> How much is a replacement carb ? I suspect you may need to either reclean your carb, or replace it.[/QUOTE
> 
> to quote the OP note he note replaced the carb two times
> (the following actions taken:
> [*]clean carb, [*]clean full tank, [*]clean fuel line[*]new spark plug[*]replacing the carb (twice) with ebay purchases[*]Opening the low idle jet[*]Opening the main jet)


----------

